# SouthEastern, PA (Bucks/Montco County) Home Haunt Halloween Group



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

It's January and I am on Halloween Forum planning for 2016. Many would say something is wrong with me. Not you. You are reading this and are here too. Chances are you are local because you saw the subject heading.

Are you interested in forming or joining an existing monthly home haunt club to discuss our passions?
PM me.


----------

